# target bf before bulk?



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm currently around 25-28% bf will confirm this when my callipers. What would be a good/sensible target bf before I attempt to bulk? I would like to have a goal to aim towards.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

In an ideal world I think 12% but in reality 15-20% depending how careful you intend to be with your diet. Very much down to personal preference really I'd say


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> In an ideal world I think 12% but in reality 15-20% depending how careful you intend to be with your diet. Very much down to personal preference really I'd say


This.

15% is minimum and 12% is great anything below 12 is ideal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just cut down and use the mirror mate, when you think you LOOK like you're of a decent bodyfat level then go for the bulk.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

I said:


> Just cut down and use the mirror mate' date=' when you think you LOOK like you're of a decent bodyfat level then go for the bulk.[/quote']
> 
> cheers for the replies.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I said:


> Just cut down and use the mirror mate' date=' when you think you LOOK like you're of a decent bodyfat level then go for the bulk.[/quote']
> 
> Amen.
> 
> ...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The main reasons imo are,If you have high bf% then your dieting skills are rubbish and all it will do is just going to make you a fat ****,because you think it will help you slim when you add muscle..Secondly at a high f% gyno and bp are harder to deal with when you bulk up,bitch tits and a red face full of water are usually what you will end up with.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> The main reasons imo are,If you have high bf% then your dieting skills are rubbish and going on cycle is just going to make you a fat ****,because you think it will help you slim..Secondly at a high f% gyno and bp are harder to deal with,bitch tits and a red face full of water are usually what you will end up with.


huh?........


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

dan23 said:


> huh?........


What don't you understand


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Agreed, gyno seems to be worse for fat guys.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> What don't you understand


your answer has no relevance to my question. I've not mentioned steroids anywhere, nor will I be using them?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

dan23 said:


> your answer has no relevance to my question. I've not mentioned steroids anywhere, nor will I be using them?


Nor have I

Only kidding ,I messed up,but It looks ok now.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Nor have I


ok, now i'm confused :confused1:

what has "cycle" and "gyno" got to do with me?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Nor have I
> 
> Only kidding ,I messed up,but It looks ok now.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

dan23 said:


> ok, now i'm confused :confused1:
> 
> what has "cycle" and "gyno" got to do with me?


I misread your post and answered wrongly,it happens..I am sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)




----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I personally am aiming for roughly 10%, dont see any reason why i cant achieve that given how well ive gone so far and i think that will stand me in good stead for my cut after my bulk.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

The first bit ^^ :lol:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

RocoElBurn said:


> The first bit ^^ :lol:


you've been waiting to use that vid for a while haven't you :wink:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

8%


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

12/15%


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

Depends how happy you are and where you hold most fat or if it's spread evenly. I had defined shape for ages, shoulders, arms, back but had a big potbelly with it even though I was only like 13 stone, it looked ridiculous. Wanted to bulk because I wasn't actually that big but knew the belly would just grow. I just sacrificed some muscle n dieted until I got a 6 pack then did a tentative bulk, 300 cals above maintenance and took it from there.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

As low as you can otherwise you're afraid to eat too much.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

dan23 said:


> I'm currently around *25-28%* bf will confirm this when my callipers. What would be a good/sensible target bf before I attempt to bulk? I would like to have a goal to aim towards.


with that high of bf, you will have a huge challenge to control your E2 on cycle, and it won't be fun...

it would also be difficult to bulk as you will gain fat easier and when you do cut after, you might risk losing your gain a lot more in percentage compare to lean bulking with low bf%...

to cut or recomp with AAS with 15-20% is possible. still some challenges, you might want to consider low dose T to cut, so that you keep your nitrogen balance in positive when you cut.....and do a good bulk when you get to lower bf...


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

mannersjay said:


> Depends how happy you are and where you hold most fat or if it's spread evenly. I had defined shape for ages, shoulders, arms, back but had a big potbelly with it even though I was only like 13 stone, it looked ridiculous. Wanted to bulk because I wasn't actually that big but knew the belly would just grow. I just sacrificed some muscle n dieted until I got a 6 pack then did a tentative bulk, 300 cals above maintenance and took it from there.


cheers, this is sort of where I am at the moment. I've always had a skinny frame but as I've got older I have put weight on around my belly and moobs. I'm trying to nail the diet but really struggling, even with the help of eph. I need help with a good solid plan I can stick to as I'm just so confused at the moment.

will be 100% natty btw (apart from the eph) - not sure where all this steroids talk is coming from?


----------

